# Need great trainer in Phoenix Area



## EwaN (Aug 9, 2013)

We have 2 GSD'S, they constantly in training since 1,5 year..

Unfortunately we are not 100% successful with getting dog fear out of our 2 year old GSD.

We are looking for trainer in Phoenix area who will be able to provide specialized training. 

Anybody knows great trainer in Phoenix area?

Suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Ewan,

The trainer I go to is in PV. It's a school called Arizona Dog Sports. They also have a GS only class on Sundays. 

Here is the link to the trainers:

Phoenix Dog Agility Trainers - Dog Agility Classes - Indoor Dog Agility - Phoenix AZ (Lynn Brand is our trainer)

Here is the link to home page:

Phoenix Indoor Dog Agility, Obedience & Sports Classes - Indoor Dog Gym

The classes are affordable. Ranging from $150 to $180 for six weeks (one day per week).


----------



## MickeyD (Nov 8, 2011)

*Training in Phx*

The White German Shepherd Rescue holds weekly training classes "rescue boot camp" on a drop-in donation basis. The trainer (Bert) is very experienced with German Shepherds and socialization and behavior issues. We train with them a lot to keep our two GSD's socialized.

Link to classes is below:
WHITE GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE - BOOT CAMP

I'd also recommend checking out the Dog House Training Academy:

Dog House Training Academy

Leah is the head instructor and works a lot with the White German Shepherd Rescue on training some of their more challenging dogs. I know several people who have taken her classes and been very happy.

We are training for obedience and rally with Desert Dog Obedience in Ahwatukee but they are not specific to German Shepherds.

I think the Grand Canyon GSD Club also holds training classes but I'm not sure whether they help with behavior issues.

Mickey in AZ


----------



## MickeyD (Nov 8, 2011)

I just attended the GSD class at Arizona Dog Sports as I have been struggling with getting my 18 month old GSD to focus. Wow! I can't believe the difference in my dog. Highly recommend this class. Tino is the instructor. He is very good on working on problem issues. I've been training for a year and he was able to help me correct a lot of my dog's focus issues in one session.


----------

